# Churches doing well during this pandemic



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2021)

While millions of individuals, and thousands of businesses have taken a big financial hit during this pandemic, it appears that the churches are doing quite well.  They are sitting on billions of dollars of bank accounts and investments, and many are even growing their wealth.  In addition, they have been "awarded" large sums as part of the government stimulus packages.  

This reinforces my view that the Most Important part of their "services" is the passing of the "collection plate".

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sitting-billions-catholic-dioceses-amassed-062426918.html


----------



## Jules (Feb 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This reinforces my view that the Most Important part of their "services" is the passing of the "collection plate".


Ditto that.


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2021)

Divine Intervention?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 5, 2021)

Where I live no one is allowed to go to church, because large gatherings are banned.  There will be no collection plate and no money.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Where I live no one is allowed to go to church, because large gatherings are banned.  There will be no collection plate and no money.


Surprised your church hasn't encouraged you to arrange a monthly automatic withdrawal from your bank account payable to them. That's what they did with my 90 year old mother 10 years ago. It was becoming more and more difficult for her to attend church in person each Sunday so I guess they were concerned her "offering" might soon disappear. They sent a couple church elders around to have a chat with her about making it easier for her to forward her monthly donation. Kind souls that they were, they even drove her to the bank and back so she didn't forget to do it and to ensure there were no problems with setting up the auto-withdrawal 

Funny thing is, after that, she's never seen or heard from anyone at the church again. Not even a Christmas card - huh! Guess they're just too busy doing good things in the community


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Surprised your church hasn't encouraged you to arrange a monthly automatic withdrawal from your bank account payable to them. That's what they did with my 90 year old mother 10 years ago. It was becoming more and more difficult for her to attend church in person each Sunday so I guess they were concerned her "offering" might soon disappear. They sent a couple church elders around to have a chat with her about making it easier for her to forward her monthly donation. Kind souls that they were, they even drove her to the bank and back so she didn't forget to do it and to ensure there were no problems with setting up the auto-withdrawal
> 
> Funny thing is, after that, she's never seen or heard from anyone at the church again. Not even a Christmas card - huh! Guess they're just too busy doing good things in the community


I don't go to church.  I'm saying what happens in this state.


----------

